# **** hunting ?



## andrew09

Is there any way that you could **** hunt without hounds and if so, how?


----------



## Lucky Dog

On warm sunny winter days, I have toured known den tree's and found them out on limbs sunning them selves. 
Toss in a couple brush piles to kick for bunnies and it can be a pretty fun day.


----------



## terrierman816

Yeah, with terriers. In the winter hit brush piles, holes and if you can get permission hay barns can be a gold mine from what I understand. Terriers are easier to keep than hounds. Less food, less [email protected], can be kept in an apt. They hunt close so no chasing over hill and dale. Can be hunted in the daylight so you can sleep blissfully though the night. Usually you need some pricey electronics to find your hounds, terriers you dont (unless you get into diggin then it would be recommended). Hope this helps.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

I agree with Terrierman, and if you don't really care what you get you could get a bonus of jumping a bobcat, fox, coyote..etc... It is a blast...

Clyde


----------



## SPH

These were all daytime ***** with a little terrier. I have hunted with coonhounds at night but wanted to be able to hunt during the day. I started hunting with terriers by accident but got hooked real quick.


----------



## LyonArmonial

wow, thats a real nice pull for during daylight!


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Jagd terrier isn't it.... those are some really good dogs for piles and barns.... nice job

Clyde


----------



## SPH

It is a Jagdterrier but there are quite a few different breeds of terrier you can use. If you want to get into this kind of hunting there quite a few people who hunt with little dogs that would be happy to have an extra hand when in the field.


----------



## terrierman816

I've got a 7mo Jagd X. I can't wait till some of this snow goes away so I can get him out. Right now the snow is just too deep.


----------



## DANNY ELLER

It is unlawful molest or disturb the house, hole, nest, burrow or den of a badger, beaver, mink, muskrat or raccoon, whether occupied or not, or molest or destroy a beaver dam, except under a DNR Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit.


----------



## hplayer13

ok and what does that have anything to do with what was said in this thread?


----------



## DANNY ELLER

Yeah, with terriers. In the winter hit brush piles, holes and if you can get permission hay barns can be a gold mine from what I understand.


----------



## hplayer13

yea i don't have dogs but i have seen many opposums and raccoons in the daytime around holes and barns


----------



## terrierman816

DANNY ELLER said:


> It is unlawful molest or disturb the house, hole, nest, burrow or den of a badger, beaver, mink, muskrat or raccoon, whether occupied or not, or molest or destroy a beaver dam, except under a DNR Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit.


WOW!! You must carrry a regs book in your back pocket! Citizens arrest... Citizens arrest!!! :16suspect


----------



## oziedon

SPH said:


> These were all daytime ***** with a little terrier. I have hunted with coonhounds at night but wanted to be able to hunt during the day. I started hunting with terriers by accident but got hooked real quick.


 I realy have to see how this is done, my intrested is piqued


----------



## SPH

DANNY ELLER said:


> It is unlawful molest or disturb the house, hole, nest, burrow or den of a badger, beaver, mink, muskrat or raccoon, whether occupied or not, or molest or destroy a beaver dam, except under a DNR Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit.


 http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/TEM_Appendix_B_206604_7.pdf

Raccoons and Coyotes can be taken at anytime on private property if doing or about to do damage (a license or written permit is not needed).


----------



## terrierman816




----------



## DANNY ELLER

Yes they can be taken at any time but you still can't molest them in there den. Not only is it illegal but highly unethical. Come on we are here to help new people get started lets give them helpful ideas not start them out on the wrong foot. **** hunting with dogs is a blast and I enjoy it more than any other kind of hunting. But do it legal and have fun. Dan


----------



## oziedon

Not trying to stir anything up but..... why is it considered unethical?
I totally agree it is illegal to send a dog into a den (under ground)after quarry buy I'm not sure what makes it unethical? Not saying I would do it but I looked it up the other day and it actually looks kind of interesting, a little dangerous for the dog but interesting.
AGAIN I'm not looking to stir anything up or hijack thread. PM your answer if that would be more accetable.


----------



## SPH

People do damage control for farmers on private property all the time and have a very good success rate of getting rid of raccoons, woodchucks and possums. ***** can make nests in houses, barnes, garages ect... and it is legal to remove them. I hunt with **** dogs at night as well but These services are offered to farmers for free and at their request.

Also, if you would like to be educated, woodchucks are the target species in the ground and it is legal to enter a dog to ground for woodchucks and possums at anytime. You do get an occasional bolt from a **** out of the ground but that is not the target. If you read through the regulations you will see that for private property nuisance and damage control there are alternate methods for removing critters that do not fall into the tradional hunting guidlines. 

I think you better do a little more research before you start posting about things you know nothing about. For your information this type of terrier work has been going on for over 50yrs and the DNR is aware of it and government trappers use the same methods and the same dogs for nuisance animals.


----------

